# Pinto World Show 2008



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i have been a few times but not since 2002. It is good fun. Not as stressful as the Paint world :lol:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Where will it be located?


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

tulsa OK


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet. Everything's in Tulsa.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha Tim, not everything is in Tulsa, Quarter Horse Congress is in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Psh, Congress. That show is so over-congested, overpopulated, and overrated it's not even worth mention aside from the list of the largest most frustrating shows in America... :x 

I'll never waste my time there unless I sincerely believe I have a terrific shot of making at least the top ten. 

Sorry for the rant. :roll: It's nothing against Ohio.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well then, sorry to mention such a congested show, I was being sarcastic towards the whole Tulsa thing, but, whatever.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah there is alot of stuff in Tulsa!! and congress is congress!! its the biggest horse show in the world for a reason!! I only like to go as like a spectator or on stallion avenue!! no showing!! but yeah sooo the pinto world show??? fun stuff!! I have heard nothing but good things about it and that its TONS of fun, like I Love Lane said!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha, harlee, I didn't mean to offend you. I'm sorry. Thats just how I feel.

Although schooling at 3 am in the morning might be kinda fun.
It is a great show to watch, and stallion alley is cool.

Hey PaintsandPintos, did you have to qualify for the world pinto show?


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

tim said:


> Haha, harlee, I didn't mean to offend you. I'm sorry. Thats just how I feel.
> 
> Although schooling at 3 am in the morning might be kinda fun.
> It is a great show to watch, and stallion alley is cool.
> ...


nope!! I would have qualified if you had to though cause i do very well in pinto!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, harlee, I didn't mean to offend you. I'm sorry. Thats just how I feel.
> ...


I can not think of a single Paint OR Pinto show that you have to qualify for but you you think about it - NOBODY would be stupid enough to spend the sort of money that it costs to go to a world or congress without having every chance of coming home with a buckle.

When does the final programme come out and are you going to go for high point PaintsandPintos??? Are you SNR youth this year??


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> PaintsandPintos70 said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...


This is my last year as a JR adn i plan to hopefully win a worlds buckle with slipper and be number 1 jr youth for the year!! do you mean Pinto Magazine? i will be in it alot for my congress!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

^^^^ I think that was a hurtful thing to say. I am sure that you could have maybe kept that to yourself and not posted anything if that is how you feel. She is only a child and well within her rights to be proud of what she has achieved. I know that you were not trying to be nasty or unkind but the comment can really only be taken in one way so maybe in future you could be a little more eliquent.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I know, and I'm sorry, but I kind of acted out of impulse, not saying that its a good thing I said it or trying to excuse the fact I said it, but I don't know it just always seems she's bragging and she could be somewhat more polite of it. And I'm just a kid to and I have achievements but I'm not bragging about them.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Again, really don't take it personal, sorry for any offense I have caused anyone, I'm just a very upfront person.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> ^^^^ I think that was a hurtful thing to say. I am sure that you could have maybe kept that to yourself and not posted anything if that is how you feel. She is only a child and well within her rights to be proud of what she has achieved. I know that you were not trying to be nasty or unkind but the comment can really only be taken in one way so maybe in future you could be a little more eliquent.


Im not a child im a teenager!! JK thanks!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I know but this is a forum everyone reads. I'm just saying like how you add little things about yourself that aren't exactly necessary like how you had someone refer to the Pinto magazine and you were like yeah I'll be in it a lot because of my congress record. Like yeah, congrats to you and all but I mean I guess that wasn't really necessary but whatever I'm sorry and excuse me for expressing my feelings I truthfully didn't mean to be exactly rude.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ I think that was a hurtful thing to say. I am sure that you could have maybe kept that to yourself and not posted anything if that is how you feel. She is only a child and well within her rights to be proud of what she has achieved. I know that you were not trying to be nasty or unkind but the comment can really only be taken in one way so maybe in future you could be a little more eliquent.
> ...


my bad :lol: I probably should have said you were young....... :wink:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

noone hates you harlee. I think you have been forgiven :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This thread has been edited


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> This thread has been edited


Ok???


----------

